# looking for finance openings in singapore



## psaravanan972 (Nov 22, 2013)

hi,

I am saravanan.P from chennai, India willing to relocate in singapore ... looking for finance openings in singapore...

can anyone suggest me how to get a job in singapore..

im having handful of 15 yrs of experience in accounts & finance..

i m ready to relocate to singapore in short notice if i get a job/..


Thanks & regards

saravanan.p


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You really have to relocate first for a chance to find a job, as most employers will not consider foreign applicants (and only apply people for interviews who have a Singapore address and phone number).
If you are serious about this, please arrange a long trip (three months or more, if possible) to Singapore and do your job search here.


----------



## psaravanan972 (Nov 22, 2013)

*looking for a finance opening in singapore*

Hi beppi

How r u

good evening..

thanks for ur reply..

but still im very serious about working in singapore.


well i need a clarification.. like if i come over to singapore for one or two months how sure i would get a finance job in singapore as i don't have any friends or know person in singapore.

.. is there any job consultant in singapore to whom i cud contact /interact for further clarifications.


can u pl. help me out in providing the same.


Thanks & Regards,
Saravanan.P
Chennai,South india


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There is of course no guarantee for finding a job, and you should only make a trip if you are prepared to return empty-handed if nothing turns out.
While here, you should network furiously, e.g by visiting trade associations, seminars and events of your industry, to build up your network through which you might find a job. Networking isn't everyone's strength, and it is a full- time job if you do it right! One month will certainly not be enough to get sufficient personal contacts.
Employment agencies only add you to their database and contact you if they have a vacancy with similar keywords. In most cases, the job might still not fit you, because the consultant usually has no idea about your industry. They will not go out of their way or offer any services for you.


----------



## raghunath421 (Dec 9, 2013)

hi,

this is raghunath right now iam looking for any freshers finance openigs in singapore,
if u know any just txt me. or any singapore job conceltancy


thank you


----------

